# Louisiana Marsh DIY questions



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

I’m planning a trip to Louisiana with my Dad this fall and bringing my skiff. I’m aware of the property/submerged land issues and have dug into the State’s GIS layers. We’re debating between Hopedale/Biloxi Marsh, Delacroix, and somewhere south of Houma, but trying to pin that down soon. I realize there’s going to be a learning curve with a DIY trip, but if we can catch some reds on topwater and have a handful of shots sight fishing, I’d consider the trip a success.

Couple questions for folks who have done a DIY trip or helpful locals:

Am I correct in assuming if we avoid the early teal season and general duck season, we likely won’t have any issues with landowners or leasees?

Is it realistic to get into ponds with a skiff that drafts 12”? I know this is dependent on tides and wind-driven water.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Following, We've tried it twice so far in that same area early November. .Struggled both times because winds were 15-20mph all day every day lol. Gonna try and make it down earlier and see if that helps.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I've been eyeing Delacroix for a possible Christmas trip for a couple of reasons. 1) it is close to where my twins live 2) Seems you could run the bayou southeast for 15 miles or so and there are plenty of lakes and ponds directly off of it that you can poke into? If you get nervous or the weather turns you can always jump back into the bayou and head back to the ramp.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

So fall trips usually equate to looking for bulls. For that "duck ponds" aren't the primary areas to fish, teal season shouldn't be too much of a problem. Not to say that big fish can't be found in some of the backwater ponds, it happens but it's not the main area most people target for them. This time of year and during summer I'm in the grassy duck ponds, once it starts to smell like fall I'm fishing the edges of bigger bays, outer islands and also some of the better sized lakes etc... areas that aren't duck hunted much if at all) and also, being mainly part of the major bodies of water not prone to encounter private property issues. Less draft would be nice, but the bigger fish usually hang on edges 18" - 3+ feet deep. SHallower draft is nice because if you're working a bank looking for big fish but see a bunch of activity up in a shallow cove, you can pop in there and get some action, but there are guys who sight fish out of bay boats with trolling motors so it's certainly do-able. I concentrate on oysters and drains....when you have the two together with reasonably deep water nearby, current/flow etc it tends to be money. On Google Earth (the PC app not the web site or phone app) there is a clock face at the top of the image, click it and you can scroll through images taken at different times. Sometimes you'll hit images taken at real low tides, you can see oyster beds on these (and also see areas that may be troublesome to run).


----------



## 35spline (Mar 21, 2020)

For lots of reasons try and avoid Teal season opening weekend. Parking can be a real problem and you are not going to beat the hunters to the boat ramp.


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

Hopedale side is much less prone to encroaching on duck hunters and there are no private property issues to deal with.
Hit me up when you decide to go and I will try to help.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I like the biloxi Marsh. But I run across from Bay St. Louis and I hardly see anyone and I don't have to deal with the private water thing. The downside is you have a 12 mile crossing of the Mississippi Sound so weather is huge. But I have made that run numerous times in a Beavertail Mosquito. The reward though is so worth it.


----------



## KyleOneil66 (Nov 5, 2020)

As a new comer into the skiff/sight fishing/fly fishing game down here in South LA, this thread was very knowledgeable!


----------



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

Appreciate the input from everyone. Seems like Biloxi marsh may be the place with a good mix of protected and open water.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Anything south of Houma is a death trap after the hurricane.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Capt.Ron said:


> Anything south of Houma is a death trap after the hurricane.


Mike and I are hoping to see you in August! Did Sportsman's Lodge rebuild?


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Capt.Ron said:


> Anything south of Houma is a death trap after the hurricane.


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Capt.Ron said:


> Anything south of Houma is a death trap after the hurricane.


Hey Capt. Ron,
How is area behind Theriot/Jug’s Launch? Harry Bourg area? Thanks for your help.


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

I took this post down because Capt.Ron is a princess. I have PM'd it to the OP. 

Let it be known that there are 300 Louisiana sportsman articles that give the same information.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Why are there name drops and aerial photos on here?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Please send a private message with this kind of information. It really doesnt do us any favors to have it available to anyone with an internet connection


Capt.Ron said:


> Why are there name drops and aerial photos on here?


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Fishshoot said:


> Please send a private message with this kind of information. It really doesnt do us any favors to have it available to anyone with an internet connection


They either think this is that bullshit La fish blog , or don’t respect the process, or the experience. Or just plain don’t know any better. Too many damn skiffs built.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Asking for help for visiting an area on the open forum is not the best approach in the first place but to ask about even more specific locations is totally garbage.

Yes there are too many boats these days.

Yes there are too many guides especially transient ones and way too many that are more "bro staff" than actual guides. 

All IMHO of course.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

omegadef said:


> I took this post down because Capt.Ron is a princess. I have PM'd it to the OP.
> 
> Let it be known that there are 300 Louisiana sportsman articles that give the same information.


There is no reason to post crap like this because a guide that puts in the time is trying to protect the area where he makes a living. Blasting areas online is why internet has absolutely ruined the sport. It is a great tool, a great method to learn from each other but like anything it can be abused. Lots of people abuse it and guys like Captain Ron are not shy about voicing their opinion. Rightfully so. 

You know where Zephyr Cove is?


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Capt. Ron,
I apologize for my first post because my question to you wasn’t clear. I was asking about storm debris not fishing spots. Sorry for causing all the problem.
Mac


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Problems.


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There is no reason to post crap like this because a guide that puts in the time is trying to protect the area where he makes a living. Blasting areas online is why internet has absolutely ruined the sport. It is a great tool, a great method to learn from each other but like anything it can be abused. Lots of people abuse it and guys like Captain Ron are not shy about voicing their opinion. Rightfully so.
> 
> You know where Zephyr Cove is?


I don’t think anyone who is mad about the post has any knowledge of Hopedale whatsoever, including Captain Ronald McDonald. The direction I gave was literally as general as heading northeast from the ramp. I marked one spot not to run the outboard because there are stumps. 

There were no pins dropped. 

There’s no need to be an asshat to anyone that is planning to visit the state and spend money to support the marina and area. 

You’re being triggered by a picture of google earth.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There is no reason to post crap like this because a guide that puts in the time is trying to protect the area where he makes a living. Blasting areas online is why internet has absolutely ruined the sport. It is a great tool, a great method to learn from each other but like anything it can be abused. Lots of people abuse it and guys like Captain Ron are not shy about voicing their opinion. Rightfully so.
> 
> You know where Zephyr Cove is?


This.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Mac 763 said:


> Capt. Ron,
> I apologize for my first post because my question to you wasn’t clear. I was asking about storm debris not fishing spots. Sorry for causing all the problem.
> Mac


I sent you a pm


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

omegadef said:


> I don’t think anyone who is mad about the post has any knowledge of Hopedale whatsoever, including Captain Ronald McDonald. The direction I gave was literally as general as heading northeast from the ramp. I marked one spot not to run the outboard because there are stumps.
> 
> There were no pins dropped.
> 
> ...


I wasn’t mad, just disappointed. I’ll get back to my farm now~ Capt. Ronald McDonald


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

There are too many skiffs. Well............... except..............mine.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Feel free to send me any spots in PM lol we are headed back down this fall and would love to have some help haha.


----------



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

Apologies that this thread went off course. I did not start it with the intention of looking for spots or specific local intel, but rather some general information about traveling and fishing in a couple of large region and avoiding problems.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Be careful going to the Biloxi Marsh. I would not be going alone out there for a first time visit without any idea where to go or someone else on board who is familiar with it. It's always changing.....


----------



## MGdave (Jul 27, 2016)

Wow !!🍿🍿


----------

